# American Idol 3/20/2007 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

60's night this should be good... or bad when Sanjaya starts.

Haley 1-866-IDOLS-01 - Good choice of shorts, to show off those gams! The singing wasn't the greatest but not horrible..
Chris R. 1-866-IDOLS-02 - Pretty good..
Stephanie 1-866-IDOLS-03 - I didn't like it much..
Blake 1-866-IDOLS-04 - Not bad but not my cup of tea either.
Lakisha 1-866-IDOLS-05 - Very good as she usually is.
Phil 1-866-IDOLS-06 - Not too bad.
Jordin 1-866-IDOLS-07 - Wow pretty good! She's a cutey to for a youngin'
Sanjaya 1-866-IDOLS-08 - Uh oh here we go... fasten your seatbelts and put yourself in the crash position its Sanjaya....  Oh NO!!!!! I'll never be able to listen to this song again without laughing... That girl in the crowd looked like she was crying because she felt sorry for him! I guess its because she's a fan.. 
Gina 1-866-IDOLS-09 - Not the greatest I've heard from her. She is one of my fav's. Come on Simon it wasn't horrific like Sanjaya...
Chris S. 1-866-IDOLS-10 - pretty good. Fans should have left him alone and not distract him..
Melinda 1-866-IDOLS-11 - Sanjaya's girl is crying for Melinda too.... Good job as she usually does..


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Yowzer. Smokin Haley!


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

Haley - sexxy baby, but what did you sing? Oh who cares .. *drool*
Chris R - He's almost listenable at 33rpm, but man he sings thru his nose.
Stephanie - blah blah blah. The stars prop her up and she keeps letting us down.
Blake - I love his voice. He reminds me of a young version of Sting. Good Job!
LaKisha - She could sing "row row row your boat" and it'd still bring down the house. Questionable song choice.
Phil - Y U C K! Pitchy, yelled. Forgettable.
Jordin - Awesome. Another good song choice for her. Good job for someone of *any age*. Amazing for her @ 17!

Cue the train wreck!

Sanjaya - Oh wow, he's actually *trying* to get voted off now.

Commercial break before and after. Nice framing. Created distance from the rest of the "real" competitors. I'm almost done cringing.

Gina - Rocker Gal taking on the 'Stones. Rough start, kinda "off" overall. It's just awkward -- like she's trying too hard to be edgy.
Chris S - the song fits his voice and range well. He's in this for the long haul.
Melinda - Again she sings a song I've never heard and makes it sound like a favorite. She's so poised and sells every song like it's the show closer.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Another 15 minutes I can start voting for Sanjaya.

Did he perform yet tonight?

Ugh -- it's two hours tonight, isn't it -- guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

CharlieW said:


> Another 15 minutes I can start voting for Sanjaya.
> 
> Did he perform yet tonight?
> 
> Ugh -- it's two hours tonight, isn't it -- guess we'll have to wait.


Don't give the lad false confidence he is brutal!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

CharlieW said:


> Another 15 minutes I can start voting for Sanjaya.
> 
> Did he perform yet tonight?
> 
> Ugh -- it's two hours tonight, isn't it -- guess we'll have to wait.


[Eric the Midget]

Screw you, you big nosed jackass! Why do you want to ruin Idol?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think Haley just pushed me through puberty a second time.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Worst rendition of Diamonds are Forever I've heard ever. Terribly done, it slaughtered the original. No where near the power of the original.

Simon is mostly right on this.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> [Eric the Midget]
> 
> Screw you, you big nosed jackass! Why do you want to ruin Idol?


[HS]

C'mon Eric, join us -- vote for Sanjaya -- don't you want to be a part of something great?!

Hold on, Governor Schwarzenegger is on the phone...

[Gov. S] Maria and I love watching little Sanjaya!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh good God that was horrid!!!!!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Oh.

My.

God.

(Who was that girl CRYING over him???? And where's her doctor???)


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Check the 9 year old crying for Sanjaya. At first I thought someone just slugged her in the face, but then I realized she was going nuts over him.

Time to report the parents to DHS.

I hope they catch Sanjaya boffing Paula. That's the only thing that'll get rid of him, because enough people are obsessed with this no-talent hack to keep him ion every week.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Let's go Sanjaya.

1. Peter Noone was like, "No, don't sing Something Tells Me. Please don't mess up MY song."

2. A little girl is crying!! What the bleeding hell? Is that who is voting for him? The little girls? That's what I've been saying.

3. They keep showing that crying girl? What the hell again?

4. Boy oh boy was that terrible. I can't wait to vote for him.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> 4. Boy oh boy was that terrible. I can't wait to vote for him.


That's the key right there.

"I actually think...she....LIKED...him...."

Awww.....his one "fan".


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

1 866 IDOLS-08


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh good God that was horrid!!!!!


What will be more horrid is when he makes it through another week. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TomK said:


> What will be more horrid is when he makes it through another week. :down: :down: :down:


http://www.votefortheworst.com !!

Come on Eric, you know you want to!


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

TomK said:


> What will be more horrid is when he makes it through another week. :down: :down: :down:


$20 says he will.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

That was just awful. Jordin was as great as Sanjaya was terrible.
Bad song choice by Gina. Yikes. She may save Sanjaya. Oh no!


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

As she sings "Paint it Black", all I can be reminded is the picture of the emo/goth/punk/whatever kid that had a caption:

"I'm so Goth, I sh*t bats."


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

What was she about to say that Ryan Seacrest had to stop her from saying after Simon totally slammed her for the goth she is?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> 2. A little girl is crying!! What the bleeding hell? Is that who is voting for him? The little girls? That's what I've been saying.


Trust me, she's not the only one crying because he's singing.

Clearly, we must take Sanjaya's voice and weaponize it. It might be cruel and unusual, but it's effective.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I just started watching it, just wanted to say, before i doze off listening to chris, Paula looks drunk again.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Remember these are 866 numbers not 800!  I think we know this already Seacrest...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

ohh! gotta get my Sanjaya ring tone!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Remember these are 866 numbers not 800!  I think we know this already Seacrest...


Well, people each week call the 800 numbers, which is why they remind you.

Some smart people have bought the 800 numbers, and when you call it says that you have to call a 900 number (which they also own and get money from).

I have no clue who is going to go. Sanjaya is the worst, but I think he's staying.

Phil Stacey maybe. 
Or Haley.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

If they boot a hot babe like Haley and keep Sanjaya I question America's sanity. Sure Haley isn't the best and will get the axe... eventually but please keep the female eye candy a little while longer! Wow Ashley is either star struck or emotionally impaired?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

All in all, not a bad singing night. Oh yea, except for Sanjaya...simply horrid.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

I think it's a race to leave between Phil, Stephanie, and Sanjaya. I really hope that Sanjaya did enough to go home.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Remember these are 866 numbers not 800!  I think we know this already Seacrest...


Sanjaya's fans can dial the 1-800 number all night long!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Jordin made me a little misty.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Add me to the Sanjaya was horrible camp. However, I think he will make it through for yet another week. 

Seriously though - what was up with crying kid? She was shown bawling during almost every performance. 

My favorites tonight were Jordin, Blake, and Chris Sligh. Although, I was really hoping Sligh would sing "House of the Rising Sun."

My prediction for the bottom three: Phil, Stephanie, Gina.

Going home: Phil or Stephanie


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

One vote for Sanjaya.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Man, is SanJaya's number busy tonight!!!


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

disco said:


> Man, is SanJaya's number busy tonight!!!


Two.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Gina goes. Bad job by Stephanie tonight. I had hoped she might challenge LaKisha and Melinda, but that person looks to be Jordin now. She was at least as good as Melinda tonight, if not better.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

CharlieW said:


> Two.


  :down:  :down:


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I've gotten through on Gina's (gotta save her over Sanjarrrgggh) line twice and it keeps thanking me for voting for contestant #5 (Lakisha). Doesn't seem good...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> My prediction for the bottom three: Phil, Stephanie, Gina.
> 
> Going home: Phil or Stephanie


If it is Stephanie, I am done with this show. Not her best performance, but not a buh-bye.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Shirley Bassey songs getting used tonight. Maybe Sanjaya should"ve sang Goldfinger


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Lines are busy but I got through for Sanjaya twice so far.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Lines are busy but I got through for Sanjaya twice so far.


10 times so far.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Boy Gina's number is easy to get through..


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I posted it earlier, but I have to say my favorite moment was the sudden shock and horror that Peter Noone had when Sanjaya was considering singing one of his songs, and Noone told him to sing the other one.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

buncha teenage girls in this thread tonight.


ok, I'm at Sanjaya..

he shoulda done the hermans hermits song.. really... his personality and his voice have no business singing a kinks song.


off to vote for him


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

BTW...

Lulu.

HAAAAAAAWWWWWT.

(However, she is only 58 so it's not as unbelievable as it seems. STILL! HAWWT!)


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Who the hell hires the hairdressers for this show? Lakisha was wearing the same do as Sanjaya last week! Melinda and Gina both got cropped - Gina for the better, Melinda definitely NOT! 

I keep waiting for them to mow down Sligh's hair - the one that definitely could do with a good shearin'!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

20+ votes for SANJYIA!!!!!

I would do more but am already bored.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Seriously though - what was up with crying kid? She was shown bawling during almost every performance.


I think she was just all caught up in the dazzle and spectacle of it all - lights, music, performances - and her emotions were running amok.

I missed the first half hour (i think first three songs) but going by the recaps, not thinking I missed much...

Haley - nice shorts.

Blake - Excellent execution of that song. Great stage performance of it, but I wouldn't want to listen to his beatboxing on a CD. He's fun to watch, but he'd never land on my iPod.

Lakisha - she held back too much, perhaps because the judges praised her last week for holding back. This song needs to be sung big, and she didn't do so. Bummer, as it was perfect for her.

Phil - his vocals were good but just didn't fit the song. Simon was right.

Jordin - great performance. The one long note she held made me go 'Wow'.

Sanjaya - I wasn't impressed. Not horrible, but he's done lots worse. Think the judges praised him too much.

Melinda - great performance but didn't like the song. I think puts too much vibrato into her notes sometimes, too.

Chris Sligh - not impressed at all. I think he was the worst of the night. Ugh.

Gina - Ugh II.

Oh, and LuLu - she's smokin'. I was shocked to just look her up and find out she's pushing 60.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> 20+ votes for SANJYIA!!!!!
> 
> I would do more but am already bored.


I'm also up to 20 -- and I was bored after getting through the second time.

I don't think all of you "true" American Idol fans have anything to worry about -- I can't see myself doing this for 10 more weeks... 

Sanjaya's number is still giving me pretty frequent busy signals - we might get him through for another week.

22 times now.


----------



## rv_tv (Mar 8, 2007)

I just don't get all the love for Melinda.

Yes she can sing like a professional ... and you know why ... because she is a PROFESSIONAL. 

I am sure we can trot a lot of professional singers out there to sing boring songs that show what a great vocal range they have. But is someone like that really what AI is all about? Not for me anyway. She belongs on Broadway, not AI.

I really like Jordin's and Blake's peformances.

And definately loved Haley's shorts.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> 1 866 IDOLS-08


Charlie gets it.

Sanjaya is amazing. He's like Cher and Madonna and Sting. Only need that one name.

SANJAYA!!!

Wow, was that good. He gets my vote, and he stays around another week.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Trust me, she's not the only one crying because he's singing.
> 
> Clearly, we must take Sanjaya's voice and weaponize it. It might be cruel and unusual, but it's effective.


Sanjaya wrapped in bacon has been outlawed by the Geneva Convention.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just out of morbid curiosity are you guys voting for Sanjaya just to screw with the results or do you actually think he's talented?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Sanjaya wrapped in bacon has been outlawed by the Geneva Convention.


ohh...bacon!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Worst rendition of Diamonds are Forever I've heard ever. Terribly done, it slaughtered the original. *No where near the power of the original.
> 
> Simon is mostly right on this.*


+1


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> SANJAYA!!!
> 
> Wow, was that good. He gets my *25* votes, and he stays around another week.


FYP!

Keep calling!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

bluetex said:


> I think it's a race to leave between Phil, Stephanie, and Sanjaya. I really hope that Sanjaya did enough to go home.


Agreed.

It's between Phil and Stephanie. Gina was bad, but I think she gets more votes than those two.

Sanjaya, however, is a huge star.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> IHaley - nice shorts.


Forget the shorts, I'm a sucker for the bare back look. There's just something about bare shoulders and backs that I really like. Now, she sang something?

Gotta think there's hope that Sanjaya goes home. That was truely frightening. I'd pick Jordin for best of the night though. very good job with that song.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

PLEEEASE NO VOTES FOR PHIL...he has got to go!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> Add me to the Sanjaya was wonderful camp. I think he will make it through for yet another week. :up:
> 
> Seriously though - what was up with crying kid? She was shown bawling during almost every performance.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%

Blake was my favorite (besides Sanjaya, of course). Blake really did that well, I loved it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I really liked Melinda, and I've always enjoyed that song.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Voted six times for Sanjaya. I hope next week is heavy metal week, for his sake!


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Uh-oh -- I'm getting through every time on Sanjaya's line right now.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> Uh-oh -- I'm getting through every time on Sanjaya's line right now.


Looks like I need to hit redial a few more times...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Before Sanjaya performed I was sort of thinking he was going to do some early Jagger/Stones. Something like "Get Off of my Cloud."


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Maybe "19th Nervous Breakdown" for the little girl.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> Uh-oh -- I'm getting through every time on Sanjaya's line right now.


Still busy for me. Got through once out of 5 tries.

make that 6...

9...

2 out of 20 now.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Just out of morbid curiosity are you guys voting for Sanjaya just to screw with the results or do you actually think he's talented?


Eric, Eric, Eric.

Or should I say, Smeek, Smeek, Smeek.

Didn't I post a link for a site called vote for the worst?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Still busy for me. Got through once out of 5 tries.
> 
> make that 6...
> 
> ...


I got through 12 times in a row before I got a busy signal.

37 votes so far.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> I got through 12 times in a row before I got a busy signal.
> 
> 37 votes so far.


He's number 8, right?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

when you posted the number 1-888-idols-08 I went to call it on the only phone I have, a Blackberry, only to discover there are no letters on the numbers.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

There were at least 3 people worse than Sanjaya tonight IMO.

Jordin was my favorite tonight and then probably LaKisha. Melinda is a good singer but I find her incredibly boring.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Eric, Eric, Eric.
> 
> Or should I say, Smeek, Smeek, Smeek.
> 
> Didn't I post a link for a site called vote for the worst?


Yeah its a silly site it was around last year to.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> He's number 8, right?


1-866-436-5708


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> when you posted the number 1-888-idols-08 I went to call it on the only phone I have, a Blackberry, only to discover there are no letters on the numbers.


For future reference:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> 1-866-436-5708


I can't get through!!!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

1-866-436-5701


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I can't get through!!!


I got right through again.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> 1-866-436-5701


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

"Thanks for voting for contestant 8... watch American Idol tomorrow on Fox.."

"Thanks for voting for contestant 8... watch American Idol tomorrow on Fox.."

"Thanks for voting for contestant 8... watch American Idol tomorrow on Fox.."


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

so evil....

i'm with skits tho, i wanna see what next weeks theme is.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Langree said:


> so evil....
> 
> i'm with skits tho, i wanna see what next weeks theme is.


I can't wait for tomorrow night's results show.

"Sanjaya... you are in the top three"

I would cry like that little girl tonight that had the tear duct infection.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Holy Haley... I don't remember her singing, I was distracted by those legs. And some bouncing parts. Yikes... 

Lakisha was awful tonight. Not as bad as Sanjaya or Gina, but it's hard to be worse than those two were. Did Gina sing Paint it "Blah" knowing that's how she sounded or was it coincidence? I really hated Lakisha's performance, even though she didn't miss a couple consonants repeatedly. Melinda was decent. Chris R was not good.

Jordin gave me goosebumps. By far the best performance. Blake was good too, in his own blake way. I laughed quite a bit at ryan's singing.

I agree that the 58 year old was pretty good looking for her age, and she clearly has a good voice too.


----------



## splendid (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG Sanjaya was so corny yet I Loved him!!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Best Female: Jordin Sparks
Best Male: Blake Lewis

Worst Female: Gina Glocksen
Worst Male: Phil Stacey

Best Overall: Jordin Sparks
Worst Overall: Ashley


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Skittles said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow night's results show.
> 
> "Sanjaya... you are in the top three"
> 
> I would cry like that little girl tonight that had the tear duct infection.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Skittles said:


> "Thanks for voting for contestant 8... watch American Idol tomorrow on Fox.."
> 
> "Thanks for voting for contestant 8... watch American Idol tomorrow on Fox.."
> 
> "Thanks for voting for contestant 8... watch American Idol tomorrow on Fox.."


I did it too


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Holy Haley... I don't remember her singing, I was distracted by those legs. And some bouncing parts.


All I know is I will keep voting for Sanjaya as long as his sister keeps coming on and ummm bouncing like she did.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

From votefortheworst.com



> Chris Sligh giving me a shoutout on national TV and pissing off the judges


I missed what he said, and deleted it off my Tivo.. what did he say?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Good Golly Miss Molly-Haley is smoking hot!


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> From votefortheworst.com
> 
> I missed what he said, and deleted it off my Tivo.. what did he say?


He said "Hi Dave, Dave!". Simon mentioned they'd talk about it later and made the comment "A bit rude".

I guess Dave is the guy who runs Votefortheworst.com


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> If they boot a hot babe like Haley and keep Sanjaya I question America's sanity. Sure Haley isn't the best and will get the axe... eventually but please keep the female eye candy a little while longer! Wow Ashley is either star struck or emotionally impaired?


I'd bet women (of all ages) to a lot more of the dialing than do the men.

Now, on to some comments:

Between LaKisha and Melinda I've always preferred Melinda. Yet I thought LaKisha did a very good job on Diamonds -- except for the last note, she kind of trailed off instead of holding on to it.

Jordin -- I always liked her but, man, tonight she blew me away. That wasn't _depressing_ -- it was dramatic.

Blake is one of my favorites, but to me this wasn't his best.

Sanjaya is staying. That girl crying and then getting a great big hug from him is going to get him a lot of votes.

If I had one "off" vote to use I'd send Phil packing. If I had two, I'd probably send Stephanie. Believe it or not, Sanjaya would be third, but that's just a subjective opinion.

P.S. Melinda's song was from "Oliver!" I must have seen that movie 100 times when I was younger (even have a copy on VHS). Far from my favorite song from the movie, and not my favorite performance by Melinda. I'd say tonight Jordin made it into a three horse race.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> All I know is I will keep voting for Sanjaya as long as his sister keeps coming on and ummm bouncing like she did.


Same here, boy did she look good.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> All I know is I will keep voting for Sanjaya as long as his sister keeps coming on and ummm bouncing like she did.


I came here just to post that. Thanks for spreading the word.

Vote for Sangaya! His sister is HAWT!!!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> PLEEEASE NO VOTES FOR PHIL...he has got to go!!


Why do you want the terrorists to win? A vote for Phil is a vote for America!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ahartman said:


> He said "Hi Dave, Dave!". Simon mentioned they'd talk about it later and made the comment "A bit rude".


No, no. That was after Ryan was asking Sligh if Simon grabbed the microphone stand. Ryan was gesticulating what grabbing the microphone stand might have looked like. He grabbed it, and pulled it toward himself, and pushed it out, and pulled it toward himself. And so on. It was "a bit rude," to say the least.  "Grab the microphone stand." Is that what they're calling it these days?

Oh, and +1 to the comments on Sanjaya's sister. The wrong sibling made the top 24, that's for sure.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Haley - Lot of flash, little substance. Singing was adequate at best, nothing I'd expect of a professional singer. As for appearance, she reminded me of one of a million people who have appeared in an Old Navy commercial. Big *meh* from me.

Chris R. - His biggest problem is his nasally voice, and the quieter parts of the song just made it all the more apparent. When he was able to let loose on the more powerful parts of the song, he sounded better.

Stephanie - The thing that I noticed the most was that she seemed to be dragging behind the music just by a hair, but enough to detract from the singing. This song is one of those that you have to nail the singing right to the split second of the note, IMHO. You really can't do what she did with, for example, the beginning of the second verse, "Left alone... with just... a memory..." with those pauses in there. Note wise, she was pretty good... it just needed to be nailed to the rhythm of the song.

Blake - Pretty good, but it sounded like he was banging right up to the top of his range when he hit the "loving" in "it's the time for the season of loving" and it was a little unpleasant... sounded like he went a little flat because he couldn't get the whole note there. I dunno... I think I'd tell him now to shelf the whole beatboxing thing, it's getting a little cliche. For instance, Justin Timberlake can do the beatboxing too, but he doesn't do it in every song... in fact, most songs he doesn't. Blake has tried to wedge that into just about every song he sings.

Lakisha - I wasn't sold. It was a very good song for her, but she really needed to nail the beginnings of the words, have a really really strong "D" and "F" sound in the "Diamonds are Forever" part... and let the rest of the song follow suit. It is a very over the top song, almost operatic, and it should be sung that way, and it wasn't quite there.

Phil - BAD. Good song choice, and had he sung it in the original style, kind of bluesy, it'd have been a home run, or at least much better than it was... but he Constantine'd it (You know, Constantine Maroulis, faux-rocking everything...) even including the cliche of taking the mic stand for a walk. 

Jordin - I'd say she had one of, if not THE, best performance of the night. Definitely made a case for her being one of the finalists. (As an aside, I think she does need a bit of help with her style, if I might be totally honest. I didn't like her dress too much, and I'm not sold on her hairstyle either.)

Sanjaya - Oh, God, oh GOD, MAKE IT STOP MAKE IT STOP MY EARS ARE BLEEDING... oh, wait, I'm watching it on DVR. Phew. That helped. This was the stuff of nightmares. (I think I'd be bawling if I had Sanjaya singing in my face, but not because I liked it.)

Gina - Hated it, hated it almost as bad as Sanjaya. Vocally it was not there at all, and the whole outfit just seemed like a wannabe goth chick. I agree with Simon 100% on this one. Not the right song, and not sung well at all. Easily the second worst performer of the night.

Chris S. - Just OK... nothing special. I think I'd have liked it a little better in a slightly lower key.

Melinda - A lousy sung very well. I actually think that Jordin might actually have a slight edge over Melinda tonight, just by virtue of song choice.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

Heck, I may even vote for Sanjaya tonight.

His voice sucks, his performances are hammy and stupid, and he is SOOO gawky.

But daaYUMM, his sister is hot! Hoochie Mama!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow, no love for Phil? I really liked his song (but I usually do). 
It was very strange thinking of "As Long As He Needs Me" outside of "Oliver!"...I was in the musical in high school and have sung it to my kids throughout the years too many times to count. Love that song!

My picks to go home:
Guys:
1. Sanjaya (not even worth mentioning since we all know this show is just a laughing stock now)
2. Chris R (the boy-band-sounding one)

Girls:
1. The little crying girl
2. Haley (yeah, I know guys, it's all about the eye candy, but since I'm not looking at that, she could go)
3. Stephanie (not bad, just never remember her)

My faves (this week only) in order:
Jordin (WOW!)
Melinda
Phil
Blake
LaKisha
Gina (just wish she'd rocked it harder)
Chris S.

P.S. Not really liking Melinda's haircut, but have to admit that it gives her back her neck, so is a good cut for her.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, Jordin is blossoming. Just like McPhee last year, every week getting better. Her voice reminds me of McPhee also.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Skittles said:


> Voted six times for Sanjaya. I hope next week is heavy metal week, for his sake!


Dude, you only vote for him if you "like" him, so stop calling cause nobody likes him!


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Someone post a picture of that crying kid!


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

Best I could find:


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

How's this?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Did my part to force Simon's hand. 20 votes for Sanjaya!! 

Gina was really bad and Chris Sligh was off again tonight, he has toned it down or something. I can't quite but my finger on it.

I'd like Phil to be gone but think the song covered how bad he really was, so he'll stay.

I think Stephanie may go, she just sort of blends into the music. I always forget about her until the recap. Even then it's not memorable for some reason.

Bottom three:
Chris S.
Gina ?
Stephanie, going home

Go Sanjaya!! Off to make 5 more calls for him...


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh, 

And do we know what Blake did before Idol? I love his confidence and he is always so "chill" on stage.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Wow, I liked Gina but she didn't do so great this week.

She doesn't deserve to go yet though. That honor goes to Mowgli, although I wouldn't mind seeing Nosferatu (Phil ) go either. I haven't liked him since day 1.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

stalemate said:


> There were at least 3 people worse than Sanjaya tonight IMO.


I agree- I actually enjoyed the kid. It was nice to see him come out of his shell and move around and have fun instead of standing there looking terrified.

That poor little girl was just having a typical preteen girl sensory overload experience. I did the same thing with Paul Revere and the Raiders and The Beatles, as did every other girl of that age. I just hope she is able to remember the experience.

I liked this night very much mainly because the songs are from my era and make me happy no matter how badly they are mangled. I would send Phil home first because he annoys me, then Haley because all you guys drooling over her annoys me worse  Then Stephanie because she referred to Beyonce as a superstar and emulates her way too much.

Simon was particularly sullen all evening- especially when Peter Noone said _"It's not a *singing* competition, it's a *voting* competition."_- he downright pouted after that comment.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Lulu looked more like Olivia Newton-John than a post-op Olivia Newton-John looks like Olivia Newton-John.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> Lulu looked more like Olivia Newton-John than a post-op Olivia Newton-John looks like Olivia Newton-John.


I thought the same thing. Only she looks better than ONJ.

BTW, why did no one sing "To Sir with Love"? Is it that tough?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I just hope she is able to remember the experience.


I Sadly, I suspect the internet isn't going to let her forget it, but not in a good way.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> How's this?


Nicely done.
Why does Sanjaya remind me of Michael Jackson? Not the talented one, the creepy one...


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Haley - WOW! Since everyone else is pretty lame, I'd like to keep this girl in for the obvious reasons. WOW!
Chris R. - Fading fast. Not experienced in performing.
Stephanie - Also fading, but will pick it up. She's too good to go early.
Blake - Love this kid. Refuses to back down and do kareoke. Shows the most talent by being able to take a song and switch it up. Last week was good, this week was great. One problem is that he doesn't look effortless when singing, its like he has to strain.
Lakisha - FADING as I predicted. The girl can sing her butt off, but it's getting old.
Phil - See ya! Why is it that the songs I think he can sing well are chick songs?
Jordin - GREAT. Some of the notes were just unbelievable. And if she weren't 17, would we be calling her the new McBoobies?
Sanjaya - Next.
Gina - She's just not good enough. 
Chris S. - Fading fast as well. Not interesting to watch anymore.
Melinda - The best singer by far. Hope she tries to switch it up soon and do some more contemporary stuff. (I realize she's held back by the theme nights though)

Bottom 3: Gina, Sanjaya, Phil
Going Home: Phil


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> All I know is I will keep voting for Sanjaya as long as his sister keeps coming on and ummm bouncing like she did.


 :up: I think I got 'screen burn' from pausing too long


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> :up: I think I got 'screen burn' from pausing too long


pausing? PAUSING? try 5 second replay over and over and over and over and over and over and over....

my finger hurts this morning!


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Haley - Lot of flash, little substance. Singing was adequate at best, nothing I'd expect of a professional singer. As for appearance, she reminded me of one of a million people who have appeared in an Old Navy commercial. Big *meh* from me.


She actually is not that bad of a singer and her strategy is spot on....start out not so hot and get better each week...stay in the middle of the pack and get rid of the riff raff. Its a package deal for me. She looks good, sounds decent, good personality....middle of the pack for me.



LoadStar said:


> Phil - BAD. Good song choice, and had he sung it in the original style, kind of bluesy, it'd have been a home run, or at least much better than it was... but he Constantine'd it (You know, Constantine Maroulis, faux-rocking everything...) even including the cliche of taking the mic stand for a walk.


Nope - its called David Lee Roth copy. It was done in the mid 80's on 'Eat em and Smile" (I think was the 'album'). Phil tried an exact copy and stunk up the Joint!



LoadStar said:


> Jordin - I'd say she had one of, if not THE, best performance of the night. Definitely made a case for her being one of the finalists. (As an aside, I think she does need a bit of help with her style, if I might be totally honest. I didn't like her dress too much, and I'm not sold on her hairstyle either.)


Agree she needs some serious help with the attire, I thought the straight hair was nicer than the fro.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Jordin, if I wasn't married (and you weren't under 18) I would so be your boyfriend... 

Sanjaya Sanjaya Sanjaya. Yo dawg that was corny. I think he'll stay though. I voted for him because I want a reason to laugh next week and there were lots of busy signals. He's staying.

Haley - you should be a belly dancer or stripper, not a singer. The singing wasn't all that good, and I think you know that, which is why you wore almost nothing at all and shook everything that was covered. 

Phil Stacey - yo dawg, I know the terrorists are going to win if you lose, but you look like spock and you can't sing.

LaKisha - disappointing

Chris R. - Who are you again?

Stephanie - Disappointed.

Blake - You should win. If you don't win Idol, go for America's got talent. 

Gina - I don't know what it is about you, but all I know is that I don't like you. Sorry.

Melinda - You're awesome. Melinda FTW.

Chris S. - eh you weren't all that good. Sorry dawg.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

ok....let's race......see who can post a shot of Sanjaya's sis the quickest......ready? GO!


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Jordin made me a little misty.


Me too! Outstanding.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Did I win?


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Raj said:


> Did I win?


WE got a winner....better shot of her in the crowd last night tho :up:


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

am I the only one who was disappointed that on British Invasion night, NOBODY sang a Beatles song?

Also, does anyone see anyone of these folks as American Idols?

I guess that is the Sanjaya joke..I can't see anyone winning.

Melinda has the best voice but no personality. LaKiesha maybe.. or Blake

I guess.... I dunno


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> am I the only one who was disappointed that on British Invasion night, NOBODY sang a Beatles song?


I wasn't surprised. The songs are so well known that I think the contestants may have shied away from them. Also, perhaps they weren't given license for the show?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> Also, does anyone see anyone of these folks as American Idols?
> 
> I guess that is the Sanjaya joke..I can't see anyone winning.


(not referring to you, btw)

I hear people saying that about Sanjaya that he shouldn't be on American idol, because somehow they (stupidly) think he's not American.

Sanjaya was born here, no? He's 100% American.

And I don't understand the racism from some folks (particularly on the hunger strike posted on youtube) either. Yes, his dad is Indian but his mother is Italian.

I guess a joke is a joke, but man, some people are so ignorant.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> I wasn't surprised. The songs are so well known that I think the contestants may have shied away from them. Also, perhaps they weren't given license for the show?


That would make sense. The beatles have been known to be extremely restrictive. They don't sell their music online, even (except for allofmp3,  )


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> am I the only one who was disappointed that on British Invasion night, NOBODY sang a Beatles song?


Prolly they couldn't get the rights to the songs.

I did find it odd that a song from "Oliver!" was considered a British Invasion song. 

Oh, and the "crying girl"... pure British Invasion :up:


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

The hunger strike girl on Youtube is one of the best reverse psychology ploys ever. I voted at least two dozen extra times for Sanjaya just because of that.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Raj said:


> And I don't understand the racism from some folks (particularly on the hunger strike posted on youtube) either. Yes, his dad is Indian but his mother is Italian.
> 
> I guess a joke is a joke, but man, some people are so ignorant.


Ignorance != racism (although they are often found together)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> I wasn't surprised. The songs are so well known that I think the contestants may have shied away from them. Also, perhaps they weren't given license for the show?


Clearly the latter.

Screw you, Michael Jackon.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

firerose818 said:


> I wasn't surprised. The songs are so well known that I think the contestants may have shied away from them. Also, perhaps they weren't given license for the show?


Doesn't MJ own the rights to the Lennon/McCartney songs? He probably could use some cash, and last year Taylor sand "Something". So, it's been done at least once. Also, was last night was '60s and not (just) British Invasion?

Edit: Just checked the AI site and it was "British Pop Invasion". "As Long as he Needs me" was British, but how was it pop? According to Wikipedia it became popular when it wa recorded by Shirley Bassey. So that's three Bassey songs last night? Are there more?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I agree- I actually enjoyed the kid. It was nice to see him come out of his shell and move around and have fun instead of standing there looking terrified.
> 
> That poor little girl was just having a typical preteen girl sensory overload experience. I did the same thing with Paul Revere and the Raiders and The Beatles, as did every other girl of that age. I just hope she is able to remember the experience.
> 
> ...


Agree on all counts. The Kid, while not Idol material did much better than he's done previously.

The crying girl: I told my wife the same thing, she'll remember this night until she dies.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> am I the only one who was disappointed that on British Invasion night, NOBODY sang a Beatles song?


And for that I give many thanks.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

*Haley:* <BORAT>Very nice! How much?</BORAT>
*Chris R.:* Not his best, but should be safe
*Stephanie:* Not her best, and I HOPE that she's safe
*Blake:* Every time this guy sings and does the beat-box, I think I should loathe it, but I don't, and I'm not sure why. He's fun to have around.
*Lakisha:* Her worst performance so far.
*Phil:* I wish the animal rights activists in Germany would leave that baby polar bear alone and target Phil instead
*Jordin:* Her best performance so far - very good
*Sanjaya:* More bouncing sister please! I'm torn between never wanting to see him ever again, and getting perverse pleasure from having him stay around to torment everyone another week.
*Gina:* Not her best - Chris Daughtry would have knocked that out of the park
*Chris S.:* Pretty good!
*Melinda:* Great vocals, but too boring.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> WE got a winner....better shot of her in the crowd last night tho :up:


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

No Beatles songs, but Melinda and Jordin both took a sad song and made it better. Does that count?


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

TomK said:


> .


as Paula says - TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

wprager said:


> No Beatles songs, but Melinda and Jordin both took a sad song and made it better. Does that count?


LMAO


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My gut tells me that stephanie is gone, with an outside chance of phil. I think it should be gina maybe but she probably has a lot of core voters.

They sang beatles songs in seasons past, I don't think it's a licensing issue.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> They sang beatles songs in seasons past, I don't think it's a licensing issue.


Are you sure about that? I really don't recall any Beatles songs. evar.

...

TomK _THANKS_


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

jradosh said:


> Are you sure about that? I really don't recall any Beatles songs. evar.
> 
> ...
> 
> TomK _THANKS_


Scroll up bro

Taylor - Something


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Last year, for instance, Taylor sang "Something"

Whoops, major smeek.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

TomK said:


>


_Those aren't buoys!_


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Ignorance != racism (although they are often found together)


Yes, I know. I was referring to the ignorance that resulted in racism against Sanjaya.


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> If they boot a hot babe like Haley and keep Sanjaya I question America's sanity. Sure Haley isn't the best and will get the axe... eventually but please keep the female eye candy a little while longer! Wow Ashley is either star struck or emotionally impaired?


Boot Sanjaya and bring in his Hooter's Girl sister Shyamali WOW


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Haley - Wow. No, Simon is right. I am definitely not interested in talking about her singing.

The Sanjaya!! - So, so good. That was Sanjaya overload. My wife wanted to kill me, but I thoroughly enjoyed the entire song. Could there have been a more perfect storm than THAT song, Sonjaya, and a little girl uncontrollably crying?? That was one moment of AI that I will cherish forever.

Jordin was the best for me. I actually liked Blake, too, for the 1st time. 

Everyone else was fairly forgettable.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> *Lakisha:* Her worst performance so far.


+1
Though I'm not much of a Lakisha fan anyway, but that just didn't seem too good to me. Not the worst performance of the night by any stretch, but I didn't think it rated the accolades heaped on her by the judges.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> Good Golly Miss Molly-Haley is smoking hot!


I've said this since the beginning.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Last year, for instance, Taylor sang "Something"
> 
> Whoops, major smeek.


Four people have said it, but nobody has pointed out that "Something" was written by George Harrison. George Harrison's songs might be owned by an entirely different entity than the entity that owns the Lennon-McCartney songs. Has anyone ever done a Lennon-McCartney song on Idol?


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

aindik said:


> Four people have said it, but nobody has pointed out that "Something" was written by George Harrison. George Harrison's songs might be owned by an entirely different entity than the entity that owns the Lennon-McCartney songs. Has anyone ever done a Lennon-McCartney song on Idol?


might be a valid point

you are the walrus Aindik


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Okay:

Sanjaya - the best performance I've ever seen him do. True, some of his notes weren't exactly on tune, and he did a lot of shouting, but for that type of song, this style is acceptable. My wife and I were both astonishly impressed and shocked by his good performance, after being so bad for all the other weeks. I say, he needs to stay another week. Don't get rid of him.

Gina - I though it was one of her worse performances. If I were voting just based on this week alone, I might axe her, but she's had so many other good performances in other weeks, that I would not like to see her go.

Melinda - she still does that annoying shaking hand gesture, and she has too much vibrato in her voice. Also, she kept shaking her head "no" on the final word/note of the song. She's overall a good singer, but not the AI best in my book.

Lakisha - I agree with the judges: she held back too much. But I think she has an innately better voice than Melinda. I like how she hits solid notes, as opposed to Melinda's vibrato.

Jordin - two weeks in a row, I mark her as the best contestant. She gets my #1 vote for this week. Like Lakisha, she hits solid notes, but I think her voice is a bit prettier and more beautiful sounding than Lakisha's. Plus, she's also more attractive than Lakisha.

Haley - wins the most attractive, hottest body contest, as she always does. Her voice wasn't bad either - it sounded kind of like Olivia Newton John's voice to me. Her voice is nowhere in the league of Jordin though, but she still has a fairly pretty voice to me, and her body certainly wins the blue ribbon. Pretty voice + that body = strong candidate in my book.

Blake and Chris Sligh both improved from last week. Blake is my favorite guy singer.

Stephanie and Phil - both did mediocre, and my vote is that one of those two should be eliminated. If I have to pick, I guess I might say Phil should go, but it's a tough choice. If Stephanie goes, I'll still be happy.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

AstroDad said:


> pausing? PAUSING? try 5 second replay over and over and over and over and over and over and over....
> 
> my finger hurts this morning!


i, too, was watching with the wifey, and was dying to pause it to get a look... but i figured, someone will post it up here and wouldn't be worth the rolling of the eyes from my wife. Thankfully, i was right... :up: she is smokin.

sanjaya had some mick jagger vibe going on last night.... other than the singing part....

Doolittle = Shrek

Phil = Powder

i'm telling you... the howard stern phenomenon has hit american idol. He will carry sanjaya much longer than deserved, and much longer than the teenyboppers would keep him on. i bet he makes top7... then the overwhelming majority of non stern listeners/haters will outnumber the sanjaya contigent.

if he makes top 5, that would be a HUGE accomplishment for stern nation.

btw... i like blake the bestest.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Top 5 = 

Jordin
Lakisha
Blake
Melinda
Sanjaya

 

(Not my vote for top 5, but just my prediction.)


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I know it's been a little off so far this year, but DialIdol predicts that Phil (and Sanjayjay) will be safe.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> if he makes top 5, that would be a HUGE accomplishment for stern nation.


How manmy listeners does he have currently? Enough to make a difference?

I used to listen before he went into his new gig.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

spikedavis said:


>


AI Producers to Ashley during a commercial break "Miss we just found out your dog was put through a meat grinder, just thought you should know..."


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> am I the only one who was disappointed that on British Invasion night, NOBODY sang a Beatles song?


I thought the big rumor was that they were going to have a Beatles night this year, with Paul McCartney working with the contestants. If that's true, they probably didn't allow Beatles songs for THIS night...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

FourFourSeven said:


> I thought the big rumor was that they were going to have a Beatles night this year, with Paul McCartney working with the contestants. If that's true, they probably didn't allow Beatles songs for THIS night...


I read in the paper that McCartney was supposed to be the guest last night but backed out. /shrug


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> How manmy listeners does he have currently? Enough to make a difference?
> 
> I used to listen before he went into his new gig.


we had this debate last week...

some people think his influence on satellite radio is overstated... others, like myself, think he is personally responsible for turning sirius into a satellite radio powerhouse and forcing xm into the impending merge...

short story:
before stern 500000 subscribers
after stern 10/04 to present: 6+million subscribers (which they say average 2 listerners per radio)
i think the vast majority listen to howard, but conservatively, 3 million people listen to howard at some point during the day... only half of them vote... but they all vote an average of, conservatively, 5 times... that's 7 million votes. for one person.

some will disagree with me.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> sanjaya had some mick jagger vibe going on last night.... other than the singing part....


I'd say the Mick Jagger vibe was complete - _including_ the horrible singing.

Yeah he finally came out of his shell and moved, but the singing was just awful.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

AstroDad said:


> pausing? PAUSING? try 5 second replay over and over and over and over and over and over and over....
> 
> my finger hurts this morning!


Oh..."finger"...is that what they're calling it these days?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I'd say the Mick Jagger vibe was complete - _including_ the horrible singing.
> 
> Yeah he finally came out of his shell and moved, but the singing was just awful.


Yes, but this is a voting competition, not a singing competition. 



AstroDad said:


> pausing? PAUSING? try 5 second replay over and over and over and over and over and over and over....
> 
> my finger hurts this morning!


Gosh I somehow missed Sanjaya's sister and her hotness, even though I watched the whole show. Sadly, I've already deleted the ep, and since it was on my series 1, there is no 'recently deleted' folder to restore it from.

I'm left wondering how bad it was I missed this part.



katbug said:


> Oh..."finger"...is that what they're calling it these days?


I've also heard it called a "leg" (as in "middle leg")


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> we had this debate last week...
> 
> some people think his influence on satellite radio is overstated... others, like myself, think he is personally responsible for turning sirius into a satellite radio powerhouse and forcing xm into the impending merge...
> 
> ...


We did this in last week's thread, and got reprimanded for hijacking. Check out last week's thread for my posts on how many listeners he might have.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> AI Producers to Ashley during a commercial break "Miss we just found out your dog was put through a meat grinder, just thought you should know..."


nice... i smell caption contest....



Jebberwocky! said:


> I used to listen before he went into his new gig.


Dude, if you like howard, you HAVE to get Sirius... the show is better than ever! Plus, he has 2 channels, so they have to fill 2 channels of programming... and it's good stuff. they have specials all the time. they recently did a music special, 14 hours of all the music performances from the show.



katbug said:


> Oh..."finger"...is that what they're calling it these days?


  
nice 



timckelly said:


> Gosh I somehow missed Sanjaya's sister and her hotness, even though I watched the whole show. Sadly, I've already deleted the ep, and since it was on my series 1, there is no 'recently deleted' folder to restore it from.
> 
> I'm left wondering how bad it was I missed this part.


just look at the picture posted... it does her way more justice than then 1 second flash they showed live. you can stare at it for as long as you want.

just don't hurt your finger.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Coincidentally, my right index finger has been hurting for the last two weeks. It's possible it got injured from overuse of my computer mouse.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Coincidentally, my right index finger has been hurting for the last two weeks. It's possible it got injured from overuse of my computer mouse.


You have a right AND left finger????


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> You have a right AND left finger????


I'm talented - I have 10 of them.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

aindik said:


> Four people have said it, but nobody has pointed out that "Something" was written by George Harrison. George Harrison's songs might be owned by an entirely different entity than the entity that owns the Lennon-McCartney songs. Has anyone ever done a Lennon-McCartney song on Idol?


I think George Harrison's songs may be owned by Harrisongs, inc. Lennon/McCartney songs are much harder to license.

While looking for info on this I found some interesting George Harrison songs here:

http://harrisongs.podomatic.com/


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

No matter how much I try, I just can't look at Phil when he is on stage. His baldness overpowers everything else about him. Plus he can't sing that well.

Sorry, but Gina sucked. She will probably go tonight, even though she should get credit for past performances.

Melinda is getting to be really boring. I would really like to see her sing something _other_ than a torch song. She might put out a great album of ballad covers, but that doesn't make her America's next Idol. I think her "sweetness" might just be what has held her back all these years of singing backup. If she can create some kind of edge, or even come off a little sexy, she might pull this off. Otherwise, I would rather see Lakisha get it. Or my personal favorite, Blake.

This was a good night, good theme. The songs were familiar enough that you could tell if they were screwing up.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

timckelley said:


> I'm talented - I have 10 of them.


No thumbs??


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> we had this debate last week...
> 
> some people think his influence on satellite radio is overstated... others, like myself, think he is personally responsible for turning sirius into a satellite radio powerhouse and forcing xm into the impending merge...
> 
> ...





aindik said:


> We did this in last week's thread, and got reprimanded for hijacking. Check out last week's thread for my posts on how many listeners he might have.


The only problem I have with Sirius' numbers, Bruinfan, is that I think "2 listeners per radio" is a rather high estimate. Most people listen to the radio on their commute to and from work and a good majority of people commute alone.

I think 3 million is a decent estimate for Stern's current listeners, however, I seriously doubt that 1/2 of them are voting on American Idol. If my daughters weren't watching the show last night, I would have forgotten all about Howard's "call to arms" for Sanjaya.

American Idol has excellent ratings, but I think the American Idol/Howard Stern cross-over audience is not very large. Stern has a largely adult-male audience, whereas American Idol is much more popular with women and children under 18.

aindik may disagree with those numbers because it's his job to shill for Opie & Anthony.  (Not that there's anything wrong with that -- I listen to and enjoy O&A on Friday's when Stern is off.)


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> No thumbs??


A thumb is a type of finger.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

timckelley said:


> A thumb is a type of finger.


Not really  Otherwise, why would they have different names?


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

jradford said:


> _Those aren't buoys!_


Actually, see it in full motion, complete with slo-mo bouncing.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger



> Fingers
> thumb
> index finger, also called 'pointer finger', or 'forefinger'
> middle finger, the longest
> ...


Also, my piano teacher has always drilled into me that thumbs are a type of finger. Pianists list thumbs as the #1 finger, index as #2, .... all the way to pinky = #5 finger.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

I might be wrong but... I thought anyone can cover any song, regardless of ownership, as long as royalties are paid for any revenue. The Harry Fox Agency handles most of the mechanics of royalty payments, and I believe there is a set price for performing a song on national TV.

I have seen too many covers of Beatles' songs to believe that somebody decides whether or not this singer or that singer gets to cover their library without prior permission.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Not really  Otherwise, why would they have different names?


wow this is beyond dumb


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

mitchb2 said:


> Actually, see it in full motion, complete with slo-mo bouncing.


gotta love youboob!

I'm gonna go watch some more


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> gotta love youboob!


I no longer regret missing the action on my TiVo. Youtube has captured her as well as TiVo could have.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> wow this is beyond dumb


Ouch, coming from an expert on dumb postings, that really hurts.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

That only applies to a performance on a TV show. That would be a problem if American Idol wants to release that song in a CD or even on a DVD. It wouldn't make sense to allow a contestant to sing a song that couldn't be cleared to be included in a possible American Idol DVD.



dandrewk said:


> I might be wrong but... I thought anyone can cover any song, regardless of ownership, as long as royalties are paid for any revenue. The Harry Fox Agency handles most of the mechanics of royalty payments, and I believe there is a set price for performing a song on national TV.
> 
> I have seen too many covers of Beatles' songs to believe that somebody decides whether or not this singer or that singer gets to cover their library without prior permission.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't watch the show and might be smeekin', but wow:










Frank


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Ouch, coming from an expert on dumb postings, that really hurts.


Thank God not 3,453 worth


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> aindik may disagree with those numbers because it's his job to shill for Opie & Anthony.  (Not that there's anything wrong with that -- I listen to and enjoy O&A on Friday's when Stern is off.)


I am not an O&A shill. I'm not even an O&A listener. Is everyone who thinks Stern inflates his listener numbers an O&A shill?

I was a Stern listener until about 2002, when I got totally fed up with the show being more about shock TV than funny radio. If anything, I'm a shill for Don & Mike now.  At least they still do radio, and half their show isn't "wait 'til you see this on TV." (That said, I still watch Howard on TV weekly, via "This Week on HowardTV" on inHD. It's a good TV show, even funny occasionally. But if I closed my eyes and listened to it without watching, I'd probably be frustrated with it.)

I was just pointing out that I don't think it's reasonable to say that Stern has 3 million unique listeners in a given week. He wasn't listed on the Talkers magazine list of hosts with the highest cume, and that list included people with weekly cumes as low as O&A at 1 million.

http://www.talkers.com/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=34

That could be that data isn't available for Sirius. But I doubt it. If an Arbitron diary-keeper is listening to Stern, he would write it down and I think they'd count it.

And now you've forced me to hijack again.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Haley:* Not bad, but became forgettable as the night wore on.
*Chris R.:* Not his best, but not bad.
*Stephanie:* She had a lot of pitch problems. This was one of her worst performances.
*Blake:* Amazing sexy version of the song. I agree that he uses the beat box too much, but the original version of this song had vocal percussion in the beginning. He did a nice update on that. His best so far.
*Lakisha:* Definitely her worst so far. She started off the season too big with the song from Dreamgirls. That should have been saved for later in the season so she could have something to build to. It's going to be tough to top that one.
*Phil:* I was bored.
*Jordin:* Amazing performance. The vocals were perfect and she got the meaning of the song. Too often these contestants smile through every song, despite the meaning behind it. Her best performance and the best performance of the night.
*Sanjaya:* I've been saying from the start that he has a good voice, but lacks the confidence to sell it. His confidence was there, but that was definitely the wrong song.
*Gina:* I was really disappointed. She should have been able to do that much better.
*Chris S.*: I had the opposite reaction as the judges. I thought the first half was really good, but he fell apart on the last half.
*Melinda:* Great job, as always. One thing about this song that nobody ever gets... it's a song about a woman staying in an abusive relationship. It's not a happy song. It isn't "Stand by your Man".


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I think Gina songs are hard to understand because she doesn't enunciate her words well. My fellow AI fan here at works thinks it's because she has a tongue stud. 

Of course being an old man my hearing ain't what is used to be


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I think Gina songs are hard to understand because she doesn't enunciate her words well. My fellow AI fan here at works thinks it's because she has a tongue stud.
> 
> Of course being an old man my hearing ain't what is used to be


I thought it was because she doesn't pronunciate well.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> I thought it was because she doesn't pronunciate well.


Thunder stolen.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Jebberwocky! said:


> a tongue stud.


My wife calls me that


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I thought there was a built in doohicky in my radio that told the company what I was listening to. But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Please don't hijack a thread if you don't have your facts straight.

Arbitron doesn't currently rate satellite radio. The fact that he doesn't even make the botton of your list should be enough evidence but

http://www.arbitron.com/radio_stations/wcu_satellite.asp

A diary entry that mentioned Sirius would be treated the same as an entry for a TV show.



aindik said:


> I was just pointing out that I don't think it's reasonable to say that Stern has 3 million unique listeners in a given week. He wasn't listed on the Talkers magazine list of hosts with the highest cume, and that list included people with weekly cumes as low as O&A at 1 million.
> 
> http://www.talkers.com/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=34
> 
> ...


----------



## genearch (Nov 29, 2000)

AstroDad said:


> I came here just to post that. Thanks for spreading the word.
> 
> Vote for Sangaya! His sister is HAWT!!!


+1... that sister bounce will get my vote every time!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> I thought it was because she doesn't pronunciate well.


Either way I can't understand much of what she sings


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> My wife calls me that


Dream on


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Anybody else here think last years group were a bit more talented than this years group?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Anybody else here think last years group were a bit more talented than this years group?


Bucky? Chicken Little? Pickler?

Nope.

I think some individuals are more talented than others. Therefore, it is hard to compare groups as a whole.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Anybody else here think last years group were a bit more talented than this years group?


Absolutely. Sanjaya, Brandon, Gina and Phil would have never made it on previous years.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

firerose818 said:


> Bucky? Chicken Little? Pickler?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I think some individuals are more talented than others. Therefore, it is hard to compare groups as a whole.


I mean as a whole.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I thought there was a built in doohicky in my radio that told the company what I was listening to. But I guess I was wrong.


AFAIK, there is no two-way communication between Sirius and your Sirius radio. Communication is one-way (like communication with DirecTV, in the absence of a telephone line, is only one way).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Count me as a big +1 Finger for voting for Sanjaya, just to keep his sister around......

Count me as another big +1 Finger for Haley.

As I said last week, and it is even more right on this week, if McBoobies had worn more clothes last year like Haley did last night, she would have beaten Taylor.

Oh and regarding the comment above about Paul McCartney, the Washington Post also stated that Paul was supposed to be on but backed out.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/03/20/AR2007032001892.html


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

lew said:


> Please don't hijack a thread if you don't have your facts straight.
> 
> Arbitron doesn't currently rate satellite radio. The fact that he doesn't even make the botton of your list should be enough evidence but
> 
> ...


I stand corrected on that. But Sirius hasn't released cume numbers for individual channels, either. They must have some numbers, because they use them to sell advertising on Stern's show.

And, I really do think it's possible that his weekly cume is now less than 1 million people. Only a million people listen to O&A, and they're on 20+ stations in large markets for free.

Bottom line is, none of these radio shows have audiences as big as you think.

His weekly cume in Spring of 2005, when he was still on terrestrial radio, was "only" 7.75 million.
http://web.archive.org/web/20051231051346/www.talkers.com/talkhosts.htm

I don't know how many followed him over to satellite. Nobody really knows.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

McBoobies could have gone topless amd she still would have lost


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I take it that the outfits being worn by the contestents are being supplied by American Idol?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jradosh said:


> TomK _THANKS_


+1


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

timckelley said:


> I take it that the outfits being worn by the contestents are being supplied by American Idol?


My understanding is that the contestants wear their own clothes until the Top 12. At that point, the professional stylists come in and choose hair/clothing for the contestants.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Did anyone else notice how bad the orchestra was for Ginas performance? The synthesized sound was downright distracting! I know that she didnt sing well, but the band wasnt helping her cause ether This is far cry from RockStars House band .

Blake and Jordin were my favorites for the night. 

Sunjaya, was much better than before (which isnt saying much). I do not know if his haters are just that blinding with their dislike of Sunjaya (based on his previous performances), but for the first time since his auditions, he wasnt awful!


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

dandrewk said:


> I might be wrong but... I thought anyone can cover any song, regardless of ownership, as long as royalties are paid for any revenue. The Harry Fox Agency handles most of the mechanics of royalty payments, and I believe there is a set price for performing a song on national TV.
> 
> I have seen too many covers of Beatles' songs to believe that somebody decides whether or not this singer or that singer gets to cover their library without prior permission.


Best link explaining the Beatles' rights:

http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/jackson.htm

Not really explained in this article:

As you point out, you do NOT need permission to RECORD a cover of a song. You must, however, pay mechanical royalties.

You DO need permission for use on TV or FILM.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

TR7spyder said:


> but for the first time since his auditions, he wasnt awful!


um yeah he was


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

fmowry said:


> I don't watch the show and might be smeekin', but wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words: "Thank You."


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

aindik said:


> I am not an O&A shill. I'm not even an O&A listener. Is everyone who thinks Stern inflates his listener numbers an O&A shill?


My apologies -- I must have confused you with someone else. I thought I remembered you posting about O&A in one of the "radio" threads.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

CharlieW said:


> My apologies -- I must have confused you with someone else. I thought I remembered you posting about O&A in one of the "radio" threads.


Guys, guys, guys...

Can we bring this back to the topic at hand?

That is to say, we need more pics of Sanjaya's sister in tight t-shirts


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Guys, guys, guys...
> 
> Can we bring this back to the topic at hand?
> 
> That is to say, we need more pics of Sanjaya's sister in tight t-shirts


Hear, hear.

And WOW! :up:


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

How old is she? She must be 18-19 right?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> How old is she? She must be 18-19 right?


Old enough to SERVE beer at least.

Frank


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

OMG, I think we need separate threads for Sunjaya lovers, another for Sirius Radio talk, and another for Sunjaya's sister & Haley gawkers! This is the most off-topic thread I've ever seen!

Now, let's get back on topic and discuss why AstroDad refers to his "finger" hurting from overuse...I've never heard anyone sell themselves that short before. ;0)


P.S. I think this group has more talent than last year by far, it's just overshadowed by Sunjaya (who I admit to actually really liking during the original auditions).


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> My wife calls me that


She calls me that, too!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I read in the paper that McCartney was supposed to be the guest last night but backed out. /shrug


He was probably too busy watching his ex on Dancing with the Stars.

I thought that picture of Sanjaya's picture looked just like him (in the face.)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

As far as Sanjaya's sister goes I'm trying to find the silver lining of having Sanjaya still around


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> My understanding is that the contestants wear their own clothes until the Top 12. At that point, the professional stylists come in and choose hair/clothing for the contestants.


Some nights they looked like they're dressed for the gym.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Kamakzie said:


> As far as Sanjaya's sister goes I'm trying to find the silver lining of having Sanjaya still around


his big sis is it - well and the total shredding he takes is kind of entertaining


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> How old is she? She must be 18-19 right?


At her first audition she said she was 19. She could be 20 by now.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> She calls me that, too!


Oh no, you di'n't!! ROFLMAO!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> He was probably too busy watching his ex on Dancing with the Stars.


Yeah, the Post mentioned that too.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> At her first audition she said she was 19. She could be 20 by now.


That's quite an interesting video to watch in hindsight.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm wondering why David Ian (head guy from competing show "Grease") was sitting near the front of the audience?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

rich said:


> I'm wondering why David Ian (head guy from competing show "Grease") was sitting near the front of the audience?


I noticed him too, as well as the cast of Wedding Bells.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

aindik said:


> I don't know how many followed him over to satellite. Nobody really knows.


btw... this is pertinent to the thread cuz we are discussing the effect of stern on sanjaya's votes 

so doing a little research, i found this site that's been tracking satellite radio trends. methods looks valid, and couldn't find any conflicting interests.
http://www.bridgeratings.com/press_01.31.07.SatQ1Subs.htm

basically saying stern is directly responsible for 1.3 million subscribers since his announcement, while also acknowledging his brand name as largely responsible for sirius' growth.

so egg on my face  ... but still, let's say half of them vote 5 times each... still over 3 million votes...

on another note:

does american idol use an independent auditor to track the votes?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Simon seemed annoyed from Peter Noone's comments. What a baby.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

There did seem to be more conflict going on between Simon and the others, and I didn't completely follow or understand all of what was happening.

It did seem a bit rude and uncalled for for Paula to suggest imagining Simon with no clothes on.

BTW, this is the first season of AI I've seen. Are these 3 judges the same 3 they have every year? And is Ryan Seacrest always the emcee?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Did anyone else get a blackout before the second performance?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Did anyone else get a blackout before the second performance?


Not I.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's the scoop on Crying Girl. The other comments are pretty funny, too.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

timckelley said:


> BTW, this is the first season of AI I've seen. Are these 3 judges the same 3 they have every year?


Yes.



timckelley said:


> And is Ryan Seacrest always the emcee?


In all seasons except the first season, when he was co-host with Brian Dunkleman, who, stupidly, decided to hold out for more money and the producers called his bluff. (Though he now says he quit because the show was too cruel).


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's the scoop on Crying Girl. The other comments are pretty funny, too.


Any non-registration linky? (or can you excerpt a bit for us?)


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Anybody else here think last years group were a bit more talented than this years group?


In general, yes.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Here's the scoop on Crying Girl. The other comments are pretty funny, too.


REgistration required.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

aindik said:


> In all seasons except the first season, when he was co-host with Brian Dunkleman, who, stupidly, decided to hold out for more money and the producers called his bluff. (Though he now says he quit because the show was too cruel).


Yeah, that and Dunkleman sucked the life out of the show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

aindik said:


> Yes.
> 
> In all seasons except the first season, when he was co-host with Brian Dunkleman, who, stupidly, decided to hold out for more money and the producers called his bluff. (Though he now says he quit because the show was too cruel).


I didn't know that. How was it with two hosts?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Any non-registration linky? (or can you excerpt a bit for us?)


You can use [email protected] as the login email and bugmenot as the password, gets ya right in.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

bugmenot.com will get you through the registration requirements.

Try username = [email protected] 
Password = 123456


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

The article says that Alaina attended the show. The camera at one point moved past a girl that I at first thought looked like her, then decided that it coudln't be her. Guess it was her after all.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

timckelley said:


> bugmenot.com will get you through the registration requirements.
> 
> Try username = [email protected]
> Password = 123456


Please correct the following:

* The e-mail address you entered is not in our system.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

katbug said:


> Please correct the following:
> 
> * The e-mail address you entered is not in our system.


That's odd... it worked perfectly for me.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

timckelley said:


> That's odd... it worked perfectly for me.


Me too. Make sure you don't have a space at the end of the e-mail address if you cut/pasted.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Bugmenot worked though. Thanks!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Me too. Make sure you don't have a space at the end of the e-mail address if you cut/pasted.


Ahhh, I'm sure it was something like that.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wow Simon thought Sanjaya was better than the sister?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> wow Simon thought Sanjaya was better than the sister?


At the first audition he was! that's the freaky thing.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> am I the only one who was disappointed that on British Invasion night, NOBODY sang a Beatles song?
> 
> Also, does anyone see anyone of these folks as American Idols?
> 
> ...


Blake or Jordin are my favs for being American Idol.

I think Lakisha and Melinda are awesome singers, but they just don't have the stage performance and personality to go along with the package.

I was really let down by Phil and Gina this week and usually enjoy there performances.

Chris Sligh has let me down the last few weeks but last night I thought he did a great job.

Sanjaya shouldn't of been here so long, but I thought last night was his best performance to date. It's not saying much but I don't think he was the worst last night 

Haley is a cute girl, but so unimpressive in her vocals.

I hope Stephanie or Sanjaya go home this week. I think Phil should get another chance


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Every week I always say Sanjaya should go home, but this time (after that performance he gave), I hope he survives another week.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Sanjaya always has this look on his face like he just caught a whiff of a really bad fart.

Edit: Yee-ha, I killed the thread!!!!


----------



## Haxx (Feb 25, 2003)

Did anyone else catch right after Chris Sligh finished singing and before Randy started his comments, the camera showed Chris taking something out of both his ears. Almost like he had on headphones. Even if they were earplugs, I don't remember a contestant before hiim doing that.

Anyone else notice?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Haxx said:


> Did anyone else catch right after Chris Sligh finished singing and before Randy started his comments, the camera showed Chris taking something out of both his ears. Almost like he had on headphones. Even if they were earplugs, I don't remember a contestant before hiim doing that.
> 
> Anyone else notice?


Yeah, it looks like the show fitted him with an IFB, probably because he started way out in the audience. An IFB is a wireless earpiece... they could've been playing the band through it, so he could hear it better over the crowd, or they just had that so they could give him his cue.

Wiki for IFB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interruptible_foldback


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Sadly, I've already deleted the ep, and since it was on my series 1, there is no 'recently deleted' folder to restore it from.


I never delete a show until after the TCF discussion of it dies down.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Haxx said:


> Even if they were earplugs, I don't remember a contestant before hiim doing that.


Katharine McPhee last year.


----------

